# Kevin Gilbert



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Has anybody heard this guy's music? It's fantastically good rock! Especially the album "Thud" with its now-unavailable EP with "Kashmir" on it. Yes, the song by Zep, and he does a killer cover of it.
The only things I know about him is that he was on a Sheryl Crow album, and died of erotic asphyxiation! But the music is just fantastic, the best rock I've heard in 30 years!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

A very talented guy who died tragically at age 29.

His send up to Gentle Giant on the tribute album is brilliant!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Yep!

Big fan. And so talented.

He wasn't just on "Tuesday Night Music Club", he was the main motivator behind it. The name comes from Kevin, and a group of other musicians (including Crow), that got together every Tuesday night to jam and write songs in various genres. The songs on Crow's first album are all from those sessions.

Here he is, at Prog Fest 1994 with his band, Giraffe, doing the entire "Lamb Lies Down on Broadway". Incredible job!

You can just tell he was special. Great natural stage presence.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

starthrower said:


> His send up to Gentle Giant on the tribute album is brilliant!


This track was not meant for this GG tribute album.

It is a track from his Kevin's rock opera, "Shaming of the True", released posthumously by Kevin's great friend and collaborator, drummer Nick D'Virgilio and producer friend, John Cuniberti. It was completed, with blessings from Kevin's estate and family, using demo tracks that Kevin had recorded.

I saw the entire rock opera performed twice, with many friends and collaborators of Kevin's.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

But it's definitely done in the style of GG. One of the few tribute CDs I enjoy listening to.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Is this the guy from SF who was [screwed] by Sheryl Crow?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

philoctetes said:


> Is this the guy from SF who was [screwed] by Sheryl Crow?


Yep.

Sadly, he was the guy.

As I previously stated, he was very instrumental (no pun intended) in her first release.

He basically put her on the map, then, not only did she fail to give him credit, but pretty much abandoned him.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

starthrower said:


> But it's definitely done in the style of GG. One of the few tribute CDs I enjoy listening to.


Oh, for sure!

Gentle Giant with a sense of humor. The lyrics are very witty.


----------

